# Ministerial Robes



## CalvinandHodges (May 23, 2009)

Hi:

Does anyone have information on the Reformed attitudes towards the Geneva Robe, for example? I am looking for historical evidence, who wore them, who did not, as well as theological arguments for/against,

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## chbrooking (May 23, 2009)

I'm interested, too. I know there are many excellent historians on the PB, and as I'm not much of an historian (at least of this era), but know that there was significant opposition to "vestments", I'd really appreciate it if someone would shed light on the difference between robes and vestments? Does it have to do with the context of their use (in the pulpit vs. out of the pulpit)?


----------



## dannyhyde (May 23, 2009)

What we know as the "Genevan robe/gown" is not a vestment, but academic dress. Vestments are ecclesiastical clothes that were prescribed for Roman priests for use in the Mass. The Genevan robe was used by Luther, Zwingli, Bucer, Calvin, etc. in the place of the vestments. They teach that the minister is a minister of the Word, not a priest.

It has been used throughout Reformed history in all places where the Reformed preached and taught. One needs only look at any pictures/paintings of the Reformers, the Puritans, and the Pilgrims to see that it was universally accepted to preach in the Genevan robe. Even those who rejected the stole in the Vestarian Controversy still wore the Genevan robe.


----------



## reformedminister (May 23, 2009)

I wear one. When people visit our church, they don't have to wonder who the pastor is. I think they the Geneva gown takes focus off the pastor, as an individual, and emphasizes the authority of his office to preach the Word of God.


----------



## Whitefield (May 23, 2009)

From the practical side, a robe will:
1) save on the number of suits you have to own
2) hide a multitude of "sins" (e.g., too many desserts)
3) let you wear shorts on a hot day


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> From the practical side, a robe will:
> 1) save on the number of suits you have to own
> 2) hide a multitude of "sins" (e.g., too many desserts)
> 3) let you wear shorts of a hot day



Not really number three...do you wear socks to your knees?


----------



## Whitefield (May 23, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > From the practical side, a robe will:
> ...



You don't have to if you get a good length robe and never sit down. Actually I couldn't find a "tongue in cheek" emoticon.


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 23, 2009)

Here are a few links that might be helpful.

Geneva Gowns, Yes or No?

Where to buy a Genevan Robe?

Gown - To Wear, or Not to Wear


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 23, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> From the practical side, a robe will:
> 1) save on the number of suits you have to own
> 2) hide a multitude of "sins" (e.g., too many desserts)
> 3) let you wear shorts on a hot day



Also has saved me from embarrassing situations involving my fly.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 23, 2009)

Ordination of Elders in a Scottish Kirk, 1891, 
by John Henry Lorimer, 
and found on the cover of James Bannerman's _The Church of Christ._


----------



## Whitefield (May 23, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > From the practical side, a robe will:
> ...



Oh, that should go to #1 on the practical list!


----------

